# AR-15, AK-47, or 12 Gauge Pump Shotgun?



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Which would you prefer for your 'Bug Out Bag'? 

The AR-15 has a longer range, and you are more likely to find compatible ammo for it during a SHTF scenario.

The AK-47 costs less than half the price of an AR-15, has more stopping power, and is much more reliable in adverse conditions....

Or a nice 12 Gauge Pump Shotgun, simple, reliable, and inexpensive....


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I own two 12-gauges. Good for birds and close range shooting. 

I'd go with the AR-15 for long range shooting.

I don't like Soviet weaponry so the AK is out. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Shotty, would be so gratifying on a watermelon or something lol.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

ak 47
dont want any dust clogging up my barrel
this is completely metophoric, of course.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> ak 47
> dont want any dust clogging up my barrel
> this is completely metophoric, of course.


Of course...


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll take all three  But if I had no idea who/what I was up against, then I'd take the AK.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Fully Automatic AR-15 With A 100 round Drub Clip & a shell catcher bag on it>>>>>>
Always wanted one, Hopefully i'll be buying one next year.

I'll probably have to go into the middle of nowhere to shoot it since it's an illegal fully auto, but if i ever need big protection or get into an Altercation ... someone getting fed 100 bullets, & im gone the next 10 seconds....no shells, evidence or finger prints left behind :yes


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

successful said:


> Fully Automatic AR-15....if i ever need big protection or get into an Altercation ... someone getting fed 100 bullets, & im gone the next 10 seconds....no shells, evidence or finger prints left behind :yes


:b


----------

